# Specialized Hardrock Sport Womens vs. Scott Contessa 50



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

Looking for something inexpensive for the lady.

http://specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=12279

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=7872

Similar price tags. Which of these would be best? Or maybe there is a third option that could be suggested (MSRP of $400 or lower).

I'm leaning towards the Specialized.


----------



## Cate (Jul 11, 2006)

*Not an expert..*

but the Hardrock Sport for Women (Large- I am 5'7 and long in the legs) is what my husband just bought me, and so far I like it. I think it's a good beginner bike. It does not have disc brakes, but does have the ability for a later upgrade, if we ever want to do that. DH didn't want to spend a fortune on a bike for me, in case I didn't get hooked.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Which bike is better?

The one that is more comfortable.

If at all possible, have her test ride both bikes. Usually one bike will, for any number of intangible reasons, feel better than the other. If this is not possible... well, I'd lean towards the Specialized too. Their women's line is better than just about any out there. Another thought: Specialized Rockhopper Womens. A little lighter than the Hardrock, and a great trail bike. 

Disc brakes are really great if you are doing any shallow stream crossings. Otherwise, unless you just want the responsiveness and greater stopping power, V-brakes are certainly sufficient. 

-sunny


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

mkiv808 said:


> Looking for something inexpensive for the lady.
> 
> http://specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=12279
> 
> ...


the one that fits would be best.

as sunnyracergirl suggested, take her into the shop and let her ride a bunch of bikes to see which SHE likes best and which SHE thinks is the most comfortable. doesn't really matter what WE think since none of us is going to be riding that bike.

also, take a look at the FAQs at the top of the page. you might find some good info there.

rt


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Which bike is better?
> 
> The one that is more comfortable.
> 
> ...


I think v-brakes would be more than sufficient... don't really see her doing any stream crossings... and mostly riding on dry days.

And you're right, the fit is the most important. I think the spec on the Specialized is a little better than the Scott, but Scott's do have killer frames too. Specialized does seem to have an edge in women's market though.

I will take her down to a few LBS's to have her fitted.


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Low End Bike*

Get her whatever fits best or which ever has the best color she likes.

On the other hand get the Hardrock if she wants a bike designed to be ridden at it's limits:

http://thevishfiles.com/thevishfiles.wmv


----------

